# 1999 Zurich 51cm Geometry Specs



## SVSocrates (Aug 9, 2006)

Anybody know where I can get these?


----------



## shivers (Aug 7, 2005)

I would contact Trek directly. I needed the geo/specs on my 2000 model year Trek 7000 mtn bike before I sold it last year. I emailed Trek and a couple of days later I had a pdf copy of the complete geo/specs for the bike.


----------



## djg714 (Oct 24, 2005)

www.lemondbikes.com

The geometry should be the same as a new Sarthe steel. Anyways you can email them or check the bike archive they have on their 2006 site.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

Here are some scans from the 1999 catalog:

<center><img src=https://i4.tinypic.com/2444jyd.jpg>

<img src=https://i2.tinypic.com/2444ms0.jpg></center>


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

I see that WN has got you covered, however this will help for some of the older models of various Trek-umbrella brands:

www.bikearchive.com

The archived info on more recent past models is no longer linked to on the LeMond website, at least that I can find.

EDIT: Never mind the above, I just found where they've added the link back (I don't think it was there, initially, on the 2007 version of the website).


----------

